# Pea shoots ok?



## mini_max (Mar 25, 2015)

Are pea shoots ok to feed? I think they are just young pea plants...got them in the produce section.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 25, 2015)

mini_max said:


> Are pea shoots ok to feed? I think they are just young pea plants...got them in the produce section.


YES Pea shoots are just the more edible tender portions of the vine. They're fine to be mixed in your rotation of tortoise food from time to time. Here's what the Tortoise Table says about Bean plants which are in the same family...http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?catID=494

I grow sugar snap pea seeds and squash seeds inside as a winter tortoise treat... Good stuff!


----------

